# Countermeasure against Flattening by Lifting Shadows



## b_gossweiler (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the first time I've developed a big batch of images using PV2012. I notice that by lifting the shadows, the images tend to flatten out. What is generally speaking the best slider to compensate for this flattening? Is it Contrast?

Beat


----------



## bobrobert (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a look at this tutorial. Very good imo and it deals with the problem you seem to have.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/techniques/tonal_adjustments_in_the_age_of_lightroom_4.shtml


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2012)

That is an interesting article.

Beat, yes, by lifting the shadows, it's flattening the midtone contrast slightly, and since the contrast slider affects midtone contrast, it's a good way to bring it back.  Tweaking the tone curve gives you a lot more control, of course, but if you're trying to do a decent sized batch, the contrast slider is a pretty good compromise between speed and control.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Robert and Victoria!

Beat


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jun 9, 2012)

Beat

I'm currently working on some pictures of aircraft against an overcast sky and found the same. I've been getting round it by adding clarity and making further adjustments in the tone curve including moving the adjustment points so that in Shadows & Darks I am adjusting a narrower range:




I start with Auto which I find reduces contrast - if i try adding it back the shadows become too dark again whereas clarity gives a better result. 

Paul


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the hints, Paul.

Beat


----------

